# ماهي مجالات الماجستير للمهندس الصناعي



## الذيب2 (29 يناير 2011)

س : ماهي مجالات الماجستير للمهندس الصناعي


----------



## Eng.sunya (17 أبريل 2011)

اخي الكريم مجالات الهندسة الصناعي واسعة ومتنوعة وشيقة فيمكنك اتمام الماجستير في الهندسة الصناعية اذا كنت من المهتمين بعمليات الانتاج ويمكنك اتمامها في مجال ادارة الجودة ويمكنك اتمامها في مجال ادارة الموارد البشرية وايضا في الادارة الهندسيه ويمكنك ايضا في ادارة المشاريع


----------



## bad_man (17 أبريل 2011)

اضيف على كلام الاخت 
supply chain


----------



## selkeeti (27 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعه الخير في حد عنده بحث او اطروحه علي الاداره الهندسيه او ادارة المشاريع 
لتعم الفائده علي الجميع ولك امتناني


----------

